
Why Parse failed after raising $7M - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/cemetery/parse
======
agrinman
This title is misleading, I don’t think this article actually describes ‘why’
parse failed. The only reason is that it was losing money, but there’s no
analysis of why that was the case.

